# Getting Out Mats



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

The end of last week on vacation I noticed that Ella has a couple of small mats in her fur in her arm pit area. I haven't dealt with mats before in this area. My family's last dog, a sheltie, used to get them near his ears a lot, and if all else failed we would have to cut them out. I'd rather not have to cut these ones out from Ella. They are very close to her skin. Any recommendations? I had tried getting them out with a comb while still on vacation (the slicker is too big for where they are) but all I managed to do was irritate Ella.

Thanks.

Katie & Ella


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

You need one of these! They work wonders. The blades are very sharp little "knives" that break up the mat.
Amazon.com : Safari De-Matting Comb for Dogs : Pet Dematting Combs : Pet Supplies


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Put that on my wish list lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My guy does not tolerate too much fussing in one area for a long time, so I do go the scissor route and cut mats from delicate or tight areas like the arm pits. Usually use my thinning shears. Its down and dirty and gets it done! 

I should add the de-matter tool to my current Amazon order!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Slide a comb in between the skin and the mat before you cut to protect the skin.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Scissors for me. Don't want the mats to twist the skin. I pinch with my finger so if anyone gets cut it will be me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always put my finger between the skin and the mat too and I have cut myself a few times. 

If you don't want to cut them, try mixing some conditioner with water in a spray bottle. Spray it directly on the mat, let it set for a few minutes, then comb out. The conditioner softens the mat or loosens it, so you can comb through it. I do it slowly and as gentle as possible in order not to pull and hurt my guys.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> You need one of these! They work wonders. The blades are very sharp little "knives" that break up the mat.
> Amazon.com : Safari De-Matting Comb for Dogs : Pet Dematting Combs : Pet Supplies


 I have one of these dematting combs, they work great!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a groomer and work at a vet clinic. I have seen way too many dogs come in to see the vet because their owners accidentally cut them when they were only trying to cut out a mat-like some badly enough they needed stitches! When I groom pets I usually just shave under the arm pits with a 10 blade because that is an area prone to matting, but not often noticed (the blade gets under the mats and is less likely to cut the dog than a scissors, although razor burn may still be an issue depending on how bad the mat is). As far as combing them out, if you use the tool with blades (mentioned in a previous post) to slice through the mats, you still need to be extremely careful to not cut the dogs skin. We had a new client come to us for a groom once because the last groomer sliced the dog using this tool. If you don't feel comfortable getting the mats out yourself, have a groomer do it. Better to pay a little to have a professional do it than to pay a lot to have the vet fix any injuries.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought one of those dematting tools when Zoe was getting some bad matts but never used it because I was afraid of hurting her or me. I ended up cutting the worst of them out using the finger between the skin and scissors technique referred to by others. Once you're rid of them, frequent brushing in the problem areas helps as does using a rake.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I saturate the area with no more tangles and start combing it out, working at the ends first. Move closer to the skin slowly, with every few strokes.

If I can't get them out with a comb, I use nurse's bandage scissors, slide between the mat and the skin and cut toward the end of the hair (not toward the skin).


----------

